# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Новая ТТН

## fasterdoc

Есть 1с 7.7 производство+услуги+бухгал  терия 2.8 установил последние обновления от 30.12.14 но в реализации ТТН осталась старой формы. Подскажите где Бесплатно можно скачать ТТН последнего образца?

----------


## arccos6pi

> Есть 1с 7.7 производство+услуги+бухгал  терия 2.8 установил последние обновления от 30.12.14 но в реализации ТТН осталась старой формы. Подскажите где Бесплатно можно скачать ТТН последнего образца?


украина что ли?

----------


## fasterdoc

> украина что ли?


Россия, в той форме что есть во 2м разделе Организация, автомоль и гос номер на 1й строке, а положенно чтоб бы было 2е строки 1на "Организация 2я строка "Автомобиль Гос номер. У самого в форме не получаеться сделать.

----------

